# Gaggia steaming capability



## Don_your_hat (May 13, 2013)

Hi, I was wondering what people's experience was with the steaming capacity of the Gaggia Classic. I've added the Silvia Rancilio steam wand to my Gaggia and often make flat whites for me and my wife. Due to the size of my jug I steam the milk for each (10oz) cup separately. I was wondering if I the Gaggia would be able to cope with steaming milk for the two cups in one go? I'm assuming I'll need to get a 750ml jug for this. Sorry if this has been asked before. I couldn't find any answers using the search.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The Classic has a 100cc boiler so it can run out of steam...literally. Steaming 20oz is stretching the Classic to its limits. Make sure you replenish the boiler after steaming as it can run dry - not good for the heating element. Flick the brew switch and run until it stop spluttering - then it's OK to switch off as the boiler has been refilled and the heating element can't overheat.


----------



## Don_your_hat (May 13, 2013)

Many thanks for the good advice. I did wonder if the Gaggia would be up to it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Gaggia Classic can handle that volume but it will take a while to steam.

Expect the pressure to drop towards the end.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Totally agree I used to be able to steam that volume on my old gaggia with the rancilio wand, you need to have good technique.


----------



## Don_your_hat (May 13, 2013)

I guess the best way to improve is to give it a go. I've order a larger jug (750ml Motta Europa for those interested) and will let you know how I get on.


----------



## narc (Apr 25, 2013)

It does vary where in the heating cycle you start, I have not found the optimum yet but from reading here about 35secs after you hit the steam switch from normal operating temp is a good place to start and ignore the lights.


----------



## Don_your_hat (May 13, 2013)

That's interesting. I'll give that a go. I was thinking the following might help get the most from the Gaggia's steaming:

- keep the water purge to a minimum

- start steaming at the optimum part of the heating cycle (~35s* after pressing th steam switch?)

- Good microfoaming technique

- Replenish the boiler after steaming

* I noticed this morning that the light came on quite a way before 35s. I wonder whether I need to replace the thermostat? I was just starting to think earlier this week that the steam power on my machine seems less powerful than before. Probably also time for a descale too.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

35 seconds that is really interesting. I'd not read that but through trial and error I can say I came to exactly the same conclusion! I leave the timer running after my shot ends and start steaming at one minute. That is 35 seconds after my 25 second shot


----------



## Don_your_hat (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the advice and info everyone. My Motta Europa 750ml arrive yesterday and I put it in to use for the first time just now. I was able to steam about 16oz milk with the Gaggia although the steam power was declining a bit towards the end. Still, job done and time saved.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I de scaled mine last weekend and the steaming is quicker better with rancilio wand in fact the only noticeable difference


----------



## Coffeebeing (Oct 17, 2012)

Interesting tip, the 35 seconds. I steam when I am ready once the light has come on but will try this method

Thanks


----------



## narc (Apr 25, 2013)

Here is some reading where the 35sec time came from http://coffeesnobs.com.au/brewing-equipment-midrange-500-1500/24457-gaggia-steam-wand-replacement-mod-3.html#post319652


----------

